# who makes a well made Rotary table HORIZONTAL/VERTICAL



## ome (Jul 29, 2013)

I am looking to buy a 8 or 10 inch rotary table for my new mill.  My Z height is only 17 inches.  I would like to keep the weight under 75 ibs.
Palmgreen sells a 10 inch is 3 and 7/8" high.center bore of 1 and 5/8", and a table size of 9.5" by 12".weighs only52 lbs. 
the only other one is made by southbend, and is much heavier at 94 lbs and a #3 socket. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated. The only negative i heard on the phase II leaking oil when put on the vertical positions  
Thanks,
jon


----------



## Richard King (Jul 29, 2013)

There is a small company here in MN that sells used and good tooling and work holding.  Call Rich at Polar Tool
and see if he has anything.  They sell on Ebay too.  He is a good guy and if he doesn't have any he I am sure will give you some good info on good brands.  I am use to bigger tables, Like Bridgeport, Moore, Troyke, Pratt & Whitney, but on a smaller one, I am not export.  Good luck. Rich
PS: He asked me to tell folks, he doesn't sell good used American made brands for import prices. 

*[SIZE=+1]Polar Tool Inc [/SIZE]2233 49th Ave. N. 
Minneapolis , MN 55430 
Phone: 612-521-0409 
Fax: 612-521-5958 
E-Mail: polartool@gmail.com ​*


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 29, 2013)

You might look at a Yuasa.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 29, 2013)

Palmgren was never a very high quality table,and they want too much money for their products too. I would not spend the extra money that Grizzly gets for slapping their South Bend name on as Taiwan made table. Yuasa would be a better choice than paying big bucks for the others. Yuasa is bolt real cheap either,but I won't pay money for SB named Asian stuff. Nor on Palmgren. Sears used to sell Palmgren tables with the Craftsman name on them. Gives you an idea of the lower quality.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have recently acquired both a generic asian 8" rotab, and a Palmgren x-y rotab in the same size.
The Palmgren is obviously less well made.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 30, 2013)

I would suggest extra caution if you are considering anything from India.  They seem to have a lot of stuff available but the quality is questionable and quality control is seriously lacking.  If you cant look at it and inspect it before hand I would avoid Shars and the like because they tend to favor the Indian stuff.  All of the horror stories that were common on the Chinese stuff has transferred to India now. And don't forget good old Feebay, they do have some very nice ones for pretty reasonable money.  Occasionally you also stumble up on a killer deal too.

Bob


----------



## Video_man (Aug 1, 2013)

I have an 8" Phase II (bought on sale from Enco) that is 4 inches high (approximately) and a very nice piece of work; center hole is MT3.  Yes, it leaks, but that isn't a major issue to me.

FWIW, I have a 6" Grizzly (made in Taiwan) that is very satisfactory, although I bought it maybe 20 years ago so who knows where they're sourced from now.


----------



## stevet (Aug 5, 2013)

Troyke makes a very good one.  Look for one used at dealers or on ebay.  I have an 8" or maybe it's 10" I paid $100 used.  Nice unit.

Steve t


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 6, 2013)

Since I am not too experienced maybe I am incorrect but, I purchased a 6 inch Vert/Horz rotary table from Enco when it was on sale - the type is Phase II - it seems to work well and does what I want it to do.  It is not too heavy as I have neck problems and a torn rotator cuff.   However, it will not make coffee or clean up your shop!:lmao:


----------



## ome (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks for alll your suggestions.  I just got a used 8 inch Yuasa rotary table  model 550-048, can anyone tell me what type of oil to use.  There are 3 oilers, one on the surface of the tqble/ball oiler type and the other two have caps that are hinged, one of them comes out from the side of the table and up for about an inch.
I have way oil iso 68 and i have a 10 wt machine oil.  any help would be great


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 10, 2013)

ome said:


> thanks for alll your suggestions.  I just got a used 8 inch Yuasa rotary table  model 550-048, can anyone tell me what type of oil to use.  There are 3 oilers, one on the surface of the tqble/ball oiler type and the other two have caps that are hinged, one of them comes out from the side of the table and up for about an inch.
> I have way oil iso 68 and i have a 10 wt machine oil.  any help would be great



That should be a nice table for you.  I've liked what Yuasa equipment I've seen.  Here is a link to the "Operation and Service Manual" (in .pdf format) but I didn't see any mention of types of oil to use.

-Ron


----------



## jmhoying (Aug 10, 2013)

I picked up a used Troyke U-18 at a sale, figuring to resell it quickly.  It took me a while to sell, as not many people can use a 360 lbs monster like that.  It sure seemed to to be a nice, high quality unit.  I'd like to find a 12" Horizontal/Vertical Phase II.  I have one spotted at a out of business shop, but they just don't want to part with it just yet.

Jack


----------



## PurpLev (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a 6" Vertex and am very pleased with it's quality - they also have larger tables (8,10,12) that are in accordance to your required specs (weight).

Edit (added context):I wrote about mine here:
[url]http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/26-Vertex-6-quot-H-V-Rotary-Table-for-a-Benchtop-mill-(SX3)[/URL]


----------



## Ray C (Aug 15, 2013)

I have this one and a couple other related items from wttool.com.  -Not one single complaint.


http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...+Table+Set+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true

http://tool.wttool.com/search?w=rotary+table

Ray


----------

